# How long do you intend to stay?



## murchie (Feb 11, 2013)

When filling out the spouse visa online, the question to 'how long do you intend to stay' my wife put forever, at the time I thought that would be ok since we plan to settle. Could that be taken the negative way? If so is it worth adding in the sponsor letter that we will adhere to the visa duration?


Kind regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We have already had a thread on this topic today with the exact same title. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/561330-how-long-do-you-intend-stay-uk.html


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Does it really matter though? We put 'permanently' but put a note in the area for extra information that of course it depended on further visas being issued. After all the intention is to remain forever! (We got our visa)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you get the visa it's issued for 33 months. That is the maximum length of your permission to stay in the UK.


----------



## murchie (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you buddy, since I have already submitted the application, I can only add the part that we will adhere to the duration of the visa in the sponsor/intro letter. 
Do you know if it is the same case worker that reviews the sponsor documents as well as the online submission form?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

murchie said:


> Thank you buddy, since I have already submitted the application, I can only add the part that we will adhere to the duration of the visa in the sponsor/intro letter.
> Do you know if it is the same case worker that reviews the sponsor documents as well as the online submission form?


In fact, I don't think the on-line application is consulted at all. You need to include a print out if the on-line application with Appendix 2 and all your supporting documents and it's acceptable to make corrections on the print out.


----------

